# ID4 GTX



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

Now this is what I've been waiting for! 



https://www.volkswagen.de/de/modelle/id4-gtx.html?adchan=em&publisher=VW&adpay=non-paid&format=textlink&adpl=id_hub_Newsletter&country=DE&language=DE&admt=4cad918c4ac9396293361b13248e2376&campaign=KA_190314_VDC_Newsletter_ID_v2&adplt=header&adlid=ID_Newsletter_18&adcr=ID3-Bielfalt-Img&adap=SD%7C2021-04-29&emid=4cad918c4ac9396293361b13248e2376&emsd=2021-04-29&emuid=417c6954782fe6dfe4d4c83147bfca37&cache=s46031485582&campaignID=7010X000000qNCoQAM


----------



## DaveTMpls (Jul 9, 2015)

Exactly what I want. Bring it on!


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

Kinda sucks that it isn't coming to the US, trying best to give US market VW enthusiasts what they want is so on brand for VWOA.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

You mean GTX not coming to the USA and therefore often not in the VWoA marketing scheme to give us what we really want? Same for Audi btw where we rarely get the RS models. 


tipo158 said:


> Kinda sucks that it isn't coming to the US, trying best to give US market VW enthusiasts what they want is so on brand for VWOA.


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Send letters to CEO Volkswagen you can make a difference. 


Herbert Diess
Scott Keogh

I am fan of Volkswagen and we have enjoyed you vehicles from the beginning. From my first 1958 Karmen Ghia convertible to our 21 window bus and as new as (2) Beetle Diesel convertibles.
I have visited your factory in Germany two times. So we would LOVE to see your company Success in America with the new ID4. If you and your company want to change the old thinking of Volkswagen you need to hear your audience. If your company is interested in making a WOW factor for the new ID4. As this is the most important car for Volkswagen has ever introduced besides the bug. I my self and hundreds of thousands of others only make a suggestion to make this rollout to be something incredibly special. (Better than anybody else) I have made two reservations for your new ID4 last year probably one of the first to give a reservation for the all wheel drive. As my good conscience tells me it’s going to be a great car but it lacks the excitement that this vehicle should have. Meaning it would be wonderful for your company to offer honey yellow red‘s blues greens interesting colors to give it that excitement that Volkswagen is known for. My German friends have so many better options. For instance colors that people can get excited about. Even with a simple color of honey yellow or Sky blue or ? the colors of Volkswagen used in 60s & 70s 
Matrix lights or which is most important for safety is Heads Up Display and DCC 
(URGENT) this is available in Germany please care about the Americans as much is the German market and you will succeed beyond your wildest dreams. Give options we would pay for them. If you went to 31 flavors ice cream and only one flavor that company wouldn’t be in business today options are important
1. sport seats with Massage
2. Sport Seats with leather on the outside microfiber inside
3. 21 inch wheels ( offered in Germany
4. Heat pump
5. Heads up display ( important
6. Honey yellow (Better Colors)
7. Matrix Lights ( US car already have) 
8. DCC (change the suspension style)I would gladly purchase these items immediately. If I can’t do that can I do a European delivery and have it sent to California.
P.S. If the ID for it is as important as re-building the company because of the diesel gate incidence as I had two machines please give the Americans the same options as Euro/Germany and you will succeed the The world over and US will be grateful . Again I will not order my car unless it has HEADS UP DISPLAY, DCC, HEAR PUMP EXCITING BRIGHT COLORS (honey yellow as an example)

I would like to know Volkswagen’s thoughts please confirm on this
Thank you 🙏 Volkswagen & Herbert Diess & Scott Keogh
Sincerely your
Mark


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Huey52 said:


> You mean GTX not coming to the USA and therefore often not in the VWoA marketing scheme to give us what we really want? Same for Audi btw where we rarely get the RS models.


Please write a letter to the CEO let people on the forum know this is very important they have to care about us you cannot believe the website in China go to volkswagen.chinaair C unbelievable ID.4 there receiving


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Volkswagen. China

check it out you’ll be blown away how great cars they receive and the colors they receive


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

My local dealership network president asked me upon my ID.4 delivery to provide feedback in the future. So I took the opportunity and wrote a letter of pro's/con's/recommendations and provided same at my 60 day check back service (hardcopy and emailed PDF). He thanked me for same and forwarded it with his own comments to VWoA.
I've encouraged many to do the same.

It's VWoA that makes such marketing decisions. Better off contacting them.

Caveat: When you write a formal letter to any large corporation you're generally taken more seriously when you pay particular attention to proper spelling/grammar/overall sentence structure. What's 'acceptable' for an online forum isn't good enough for a letter. At least imho as a former business leader.


1eppyranch1 said:


> Please write a letter to the CEO let people on the forum know this is very important they have to care about us you cannot believe the website in China go to volkswagen.chinaair C unbelievable ID.4 there receiving


----------

